# New Strobes or LEDs



## neucaptain (Aug 6, 2007)

Any good websites to get strobes or LEDs cheap? I guess aside from buying used ones on the equipment forum here?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I just picked up some Whelen LIN3's from http://www.sirennet.com they have really fair prices and are great to deal with. Theres a few other good sites that guys on here ordered from...do a search


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I usually go thru lshlights.net or sirennet. Galls sells a 90 watt whelen system for $310 bucks. That same kit you can get from sirennet for 200.00. Or if you wanted to try a&w towing. They sell a new led strobe. All you do is replace the strobe bulb with the led and you are all set. The leds have a built in flasher too. The only pita is they sell for about 150.00 bucks a piece.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I have brand new fullsize lightbars for 325 and all led lightbar for 650. pm for details


----------



## neucaptain (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks for the ideas... i'm looking at the able 2 mini lightbar amber and either the magnet or permanent mount. cheapest i've found so far was $210 plus S&H. maybe someone has this used and cheaper?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

www.southwestpublicsafety.com is another site to try


----------



## Squid327WFD3 (Mar 18, 2006)

give these sites a try i buy all my lighting from them http://www.strobesnmore.com/ 
http://www.lshlights.com/AMAZING/


----------



## neucaptain (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for your help all! I found a used mini lightbar from someone on here, but I appreciate all your time and efforts!


----------

